# THE BLACK CADI



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

MEET ME AT THE CROWD PICNIC ON SATURDAY WILL BE ATTENDING...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

it's like that sd


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

its like that....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:24 PM~8441657
> *MEET ME AT THE CROWD PICNIC ON SATURDAY WILL BE ATTENDING...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Jul 31 2007, 07:24 PM~8441657
> *MEET ME AT THE CROWD PICNIC ON SATURDAY WILL BE ATTENDING...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS THIS A JOKE OR WHAT hno: hno: hno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:10 PM~8442063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IS THIS A JOKE OR WHAT  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

i seen that black caddy working plenty of times.i was just talkin to him on the enternet all i got to say about that caddy from sd klique is
WORKING
AND ITS NO JOKE









THINK TWICE ABOUT THE CADDY


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

SINGLE PUMP


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

THATS HOW SD DOES IT.FUCK IT WE'LL DO IT IN THE DIRT


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

IN THE PARK NOT GIVING A FUCK


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 08:48 PM~8442363
> *i seen that black caddy working plenty of times.i was just talkin to him on the enternet all i got to say about that caddy from sd klique is
> WORKING
> AND ITS NO JOKE
> ...


THINK ABOUT WHAT? I NO NOT THIS BULL SHIT CADDY BRING IT 2 LA I WANT SOME WHATS UP :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:52 PM~8442403
> *IN THE PARK NOT GIVING A FUCK
> *


lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:06 PM~8442539
> *THINK ABOUT WHAT? I NO NOT THIS BULL SHIT CADDY BRING IT 2 LA I WANT SOME WHATS UP  :0
> *


BRING IT DOWN TO LA


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 08:52 PM~8442394
> *THATS HOW SD DOES IT.FUCK IT WE'LL DO IT IN THE DIRT
> 
> 
> ...


40" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WITH 4 PUMPS :0


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 09:06 PM~8442539
> *THINK ABOUT WHAT? I NO NOT THIS BULL SHIT CADDY BRING IT 2 LA I WANT SOME WHATS UP  :0
> *


hahahah damn... call uhm out


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 08:50 PM~8442374
> *SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


45" LEAVE THIS SHIT IN SD


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

UHOH


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

oh shit is truucha gonna be filmin this?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

THATS ALOT MORE THAN "45"


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:11 PM~8442575
> *THATS ALOT MORE THAN "45"
> *


OK 46 INCH


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

ay buey let me grab the palomitas se esta poniendo de pelicula este topic...lol


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

HO-DAMN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:10 PM~8442564
> *UHOH
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GIRLS DONT HAVE THAT CAR NO MORE SO STOP POSTING OLD PIC AND YOR NOT CLICK :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:12 PM~8442598
> *YOU GIRLS DONT HAVE THAT CAR NO MORE SO STOP POSTING OLD PIC AND YOR NOT CLICK :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:11 PM~8442575
> *THATS ALOT MORE THAN "45"
> *


MAN YOU MUST DONT NO " :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

NOPE BUT WHERE WAS THAT AGAIN
HMMM
LA


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:17 PM~8442630
> *NOPE BUT WHERE WAS THAT AGAIN
> HMMM
> LA
> *


YES SIR


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:17 PM~8442630
> *NOPE BUT WHERE WAS THAT AGAIN
> HMMM
> LA
> *


HMMM WHAT YEAR 2005 :0 :0


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

WELL THE CADDY WILL BE HERE IN SD THIS WEEKEND R U GUYS COMMING DOWN ?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:20 PM~8442658
> *WELL THE CADDY WILL BE HERE IN SD THIS WEEKEND R U GUYS COMMING DOWN ?
> *


BAKERSFIELD NATIONAL THIS WEEK COME ON DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

HAHAHAHA YEAH AROUND THERE BUT IT WAS THERE AND WORKING CANT DENY THAT


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

WE GOT OUR SHOW HERHE TOO


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:23 PM~8442676
> *WE GOT OUR SHOW HERHE TOO
> *


THIS WEEK


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:20 PM~8442658
> *WELL THE CADDY WILL BE HERE IN SD THIS WEEKEND R U GUYS COMMING DOWN ?
> *


4 WHAT YOU POSTED THIS SHIT UP NOW YOU WANT ME 2 COME 2 YOU :werd: :werd:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:24 PM~8442683
> *4 WHAT YOU POSTED THIS SHIT UP NOW YOU WANT ME 2 COME 2 YOU  :werd:  :werd:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 09:22 PM~8442669
> *BAKERSFIELD NATIONAL THIS WEEK COME ON DOWN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

OUR SHOW ON SAT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:25 PM~8442698
> *OUR SHOW ON SAT
> *


WHELL THE SHOW IS ON SUNDAY GOT TIME TO COME ON DOWN ITS LIKE 3 HOURS


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

IM JUST LETTING U KNOW THAT THAT BLACK AINT NO JOKE MAN


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

HMMMM


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

WELL I GUEWSS EVERYBODY BOUNCED SO IM GONE TOO.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:26 PM~8442710
> *IM JUST LETTING U KNOW THAT THAT BLACK AINT NO JOKE MAN
> *


OK COME DOWN AND SHOW US


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:26 PM~8442710
> *IM JUST LETTING U KNOW THAT THAT BLACK AINT NO JOKE MAN
> *


lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:26 PM~8442710
> *IM JUST LETTING U KNOW THAT THAT BLACK AINT NO JOKE MAN
> *


DONT LET ME NO SHIT BRING IT DOWN HOME BOY :0


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:around: PEACE OUT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:30 PM~8442718
> *DONT LET ME NO SHIT BRING IT DOWN HOME BOY  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:29 PM~8442714
> *WELL I GUEWSS EVERYBODY BOUNCED SO IM GONE TOO.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:30 PM~8442720
> *:around: PEACE OUT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 09:10 PM~8442063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IS THIS A JOKE OR WHAT  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



its no joke you should know you got served by the big black cadi... thats right you got fucking served thats why we took the money at the costa mesa show... cant say shit now huh... come down we did a little suprise for you... still there in 3 hits not 20like that led sled caprice you got...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:33 PM~8442732
> *its no joke you should know you got served by the big black cadi...  thats right you got fucking served thats why we took the money at the costa mesa show...  cant say shit now huh...  come down we did a little suprise for you...  still there in 3 hits not 20like that led sled caprice you got...
> *


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

I KNOW YOU MEMBER THIS DAY.... YOU GOT SERVED.... SHOW ME THE MONEY LOL!!!!!!!


http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/dan...whop052sx51.jpg


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:33 PM~8442732
> *its no joke you should know you got served by the big black cadi...  thats right you got fucking served thats why we took the money at the costa mesa show...  cant say shit now huh...  come down we did a little suprise for you...  still there in 3 hits not 20like that led sled caprice you got...
> *


OH DAMN


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:37 PM~8442761
> *I KNOW YOU MEMBER THIS DAY....    YOU GOT SERVED....  SHOW ME THE MONEY LOL!!!!!!!
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/dan...whop052sx51.jpg
> *


HOW HIGH LIKE 60 INCH


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:37 PM~8442761
> *I KNOW YOU MEMBER THIS DAY....    YOU GOT SERVED....  SHOW ME THE MONEY LOL!!!!!!!
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/dan...whop052sx51.jpg
> *


damn i was just about to say PICS or it didnt happen..lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:37 PM~8442761
> *I KNOW YOU MEMBER THIS DAY....    YOU GOT SERVED....  SHOW ME THE MONEY LOL!!!!!!!
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/dan...whop052sx51.jpg
> *


YEA THEY GAVE YOU " YOU DID NOT DO REMBER THAT :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*SD GOING TO0 TURNDOWN 1000 TO HOP LOCAL* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 09:30 PM~8442718
> *DONT LET ME NO SHIT BRING IT DOWN HOME BOY  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2007, 10:44 PM~8442819
> *:0  :0
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:37 PM~8442761
> *I KNOW YOU MEMBER THIS DAY....    YOU GOT SERVED....  SHOW ME THE MONEY LOL!!!!!!!
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/dan...whop052sx51.jpg
> *


 :biggrin: got stuck


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2007, 10:46 PM~8442835
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: got stuck
> *


 :thumbsup: YES THEY DID


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

the cady is hot is doing 90 + 3 licks on the bumper hard :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:33 PM~8442732
> *its no joke you should know you got served by the big black cadi...  thats right you got fucking served thats why we took the money at the costa mesa show...  cant say shit now huh...  come down we did a little suprise for you...  still there in 3 hits not 20like that led sled caprice you got...
> *


3 HITS 2 DO 86" STUCK GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WE DO 97" at ez home boy you late in the game and at costa mesa we hit 88" and they gave us 85 :thumbsdown:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

YES ITS CHEVY YES ITS GOT CHROME AND YES ITS ON BUMPER JUST ASK HOP SHOP HAHAHAHAHS
THEY KNOW WUT IT DOO WE HIT BUMPER IN IT WHEN THEY CAME DOWN AND WE POPPED A TIRE THEN HOPPED IT ON THE RIM FIXED THAT AND THEN GAS HOPPED IT.HAHAHAHA :twak: :twak: 
WE OUT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIKOUNO_@Jul 31 2007, 09:52 PM~8442890
> *the cady is hot is doing 90 + 3 licks on the bumper hard :biggrin:
> *


man a cheerleader ? im done with lay it low they should name this shit cheerleader low . com because they have more cheerleaders then low riders :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

C KIKOUNO KNOWS ABOUT THAT CADDY TOO AND HE SAID 90+
UHOH 3 LICKS TOO..... :guns:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:55 PM~8442917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is that 55" :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:58 PM~8442944
> *C KIKOUNO KNOWS ABOUT THAT CADDY TOO AND HE SAID 90+
> UHOH 3 LICKS TOO..... :guns:
> *


no kikouno knows he is a sd cheerleader :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

HELL NA


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

HELL NA THAT 63 WAY HIGHER NOW


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:00 PM~8442961
> *HELL NA
> *


hell yea :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:01 PM~8442969
> *HELL NA THAT 63 WAY HIGHER NOW
> *


what 65" :buttkick:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:55 PM~8442917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah the night you guys got broke off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:02 PM~8442978
> *what 65"  :buttkick:
> *


doesnt that 63 belong to that fool whos from new york


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 31 2007, 10:05 PM~8443000
> *oh yeah the night you guys got broke off :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 they said they 1 what a ass munch :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 10:07 PM~8443019
> *doesnt that 63 belong to that fool whos from new york
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: must be team ny sd :barf: :barf:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

HAHAHA FUNNY LOOK ON YOUTUBE THE CADDY U GUYS BROUGHT GOT STUCK AT LIKE 65 AND THE MALIBU IS A HOTAIR BALLOON AND IT WAS ONLY DOIN LIKE 50 REAL SHIT THE BUMPER FELL OFF NOT THE BACK ONE BUT THE FRONT ONE.U GUYS LEFT DRAGGING OUT UR BUMPER-FRONT BUMPER..OUR CADDY GOT U GUYS BY SO MUCH WE JUST WANTED TO QUIT ALREADY IT WAS PATHETIC.... :roflmao: SD GOT A REAL MALIBU FOR THAT ASS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:09 PM~8443039
> *:dunno:  :dunno: must be team ny sd  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that aint even an sd car fuckin cheer rodds


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT SUCK BALLS TILL NEXT TIME :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:11 PM~8443058
> *IM OUT SUCK BALLS TILL NEXT TIME :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

HAHAHA FUNNY LOOK ON YOUTUBE THE CADDY U GUYS BROUGHT GOT STUCK AT LIKE 65 AND THE MALIBU IS A HOTAIR BALLOON AND IT WAS ONLY DOIN LIKE 50 REAL SHIT THE BUMPER FELL OFF NOT THE BACK ONE BUT THE FRONT ONE.U GUYS LEFT DRAGGING OUT UR BUMPER-FRONT BUMPER..OUR CADDY GOT U GUYS BY SO MUCH WE JUST WANTED TO QUIT ALREADY IT WAS PATHETIC.... :roflmao: SD GOT A REAL MALIBU FOR THAT ASS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:11 PM~8443055
> *HAHAHA FUNNY LOOK ON YOUTUBE THE CADDY U GUYS BROUGHT GOT STUCK AT LIKE 65 AND THE MALIBU IS A HOTAIR BALLOON AND IT WAS ONLY DOIN LIKE 50 REAL SHIT THE BUMPER FELL OFF NOT THE BACK ONE BUT THE FRONT ONE.U GUYS LEFT DRAGGING OUT UR BUMPER-FRONT BUMPER..OUR CADDY GOT U GUYS BY SO MUCH WE JUST WANTED TO QUIT ALREADY IT WAS PATHETIC.... :roflmao: SD GOT A REAL MALIBU FOR THAT ASS
> 
> 
> ...


T :0


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

NOW IT IS
HAHAHAHA :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:11 PM~8443058
> *IM OUT SUCK BALLS TILL NEXT TIME :wave:  :wave:
> *


OK THIS SHIT IS GOOD IM BACK :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

OG GANGSTA EDITION GET OFF HERE THIS FOR HOPPER ONLY NOT CHIPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:15 PM~8443094
> *OG GANGSTA EDITION GET OFF HERE THIS FOR HOPPER ONLY NOT CHIPPERS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 10:15 PM~8443094
> *OG GANGSTA EDITION GET OFF HERE THIS FOR HOPPER ONLY NOT CHIPPERS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

JUST GO LOOK AT THAT CADDY AGAIN U KNOW U R.U MIGHT HAVE NIGHTMARES GOODNIGHT GIRLS.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:16 PM~8443104
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U TO 87 CUTT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:loco: :loco: :werd:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:17 PM~8443113
> *JUST GO LOOK AT THAT CADDY AGAIN U KNOW U R.U MIGHT HAVE NIGHTMARES GOODNIGHT GIRLS.
> *


THATS NOT YOUR CAR SO YOU GO LOOK AT THE CAR AND NJACK OFF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 11:17 PM~8443119
> *:loco:  :loco:  :werd:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:15 PM~8443094
> *OG GANGSTA EDITION GET OFF HERE THIS FOR HOPPER ONLY NOT CHIPPERS :biggrin:
> *


B E Z THERE KILER, _68 INCHES ON A RADICAL LOCK UP IS NOT HOPPING_- I REPEAT, *68 INCHES ON A RADICAL IS NOT HOPPING, THOSE ARE STREET INCHES CLOWN* :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 10:17 PM~8443119
> *:loco:  :loco:  :werd:
> *


MAN WHY DO YOU KEEP ON POSTING UP SHIT GO GET A CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> B E Z THERE KILER, _68 INCHES ON A RADICAL LOCK UP IS NOT HOPPING_- I REPEAT, *68 INCHES ON A RADICAL IS NOT HOPPING, THOSE ARE STREET INCHES CLOWN* :buttkick:
> [/b]


OK U BETTER COME SEE IT NOW BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY STOP FUCKING OFF AND START HOPPING


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 11:17 PM~8443113
> *JUST GO LOOK AT THAT CADDY AGAIN U KNOW U R.U MIGHT HAVE NIGHTMARES GOODNIGHT GIRLS.
> *


*WHY GO LOOK NOSE IT UP IN BAKERSFIRLD* :0 :0 :0


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> B E Z THERE KILER, _68 INCHES ON A RADICAL LOCK UP IS NOT HOPPING_- I REPEAT, *68 INCHES ON A RADICAL IS NOT HOPPING, THOSE ARE STREET INCHES CLOWN* :buttkick:
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> B E Z THERE KILER, _68 INCHES ON A RADICAL LOCK UP IS NOT HOPPING_- I REPEAT, *68 INCHES ON A RADICAL IS NOT HOPPING, THOSE ARE STREET INCHES CLOWN* :buttkick:
> [/b]


AND REFER TO ME AS MY NEW NAME, "MR ASADA PARTY" :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> AND REFER TO ME AS MY NEW NAME, "MR ASADA PARTY" :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

SINGLE PUMP


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:17 PM~8443115
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U TO 87 CUTT
> *


[email protected]#$!% you sixty eighter


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:21 PM~8443157
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 10:21 PM~8443151
> *WHY GO LOOK NOSE IT UP IN BAKERSFIRLD :0  :0  :0
> *


DONT MAKE ME :roflmao: :roflmao: KISS MY ASS AND DONT BRING OUT THAT OLD JUNCK :0


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

ANOTHER SINGLE PUMP


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:21 PM~8443146
> *MAN WHY DO YOU KEEP ON POSTING UP SHIT GO GET A CAR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*YOU WILL BE MY FIRST VICTUM SOON* :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:21 PM~8443150
> *OK U BETTER COME SEE IT NOW BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  STOP FUCKING OFF AND START HOPPING
> *


AS SOON AS YOU FINISH MY 63 OVER THERE I'LL BE READY TO BANG-OOOOOPS!!!! DID I JUST LET THAT OUT :0 AND DONT GO CALLIN 661 ASKING QUESTIONS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:21 PM~8443156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF NOT STUCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> AS SOON AS YOU FINISH MY 63 OVER THERE I'LL BE READY TO BANG-OOOOOPS!!!! DID I JUST LET THAT OUT :0 AND DONT GO CALLIN 661 ASKING QUESTIONS
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> AS SOON AS YOU FINISH MY 63 OVER THERE I'LL BE READY TO BANG-OOOOOPS!!!! DID I JUST LET THAT OUT :0 AND DONT GO CALLIN 661 ASKING QUESTIONS
> [/b]


COME ON NOW 661 WHATS THAT


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:23 PM~8443179
> *CHIPPER :biggrin:
> *


ok fool im breaking all 68 of them chins you got the fuck off!!!1


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

HTE REGAL STAYS READY AND IT WILL ALYWAYS BE SINGLE PUMP....AND ALL POWER


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:23 PM~8443180
> *DONT MAKE ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao: KISS MY ASS AND DONT BRING OUT THAT OLD JUNCK  :0
> *


*BRAND NEW NICCA NO RECYCLED AND I OWN IT* :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 10:23 PM~8443184
> *YOU WILL BE MY FIRST VICTUM SOON :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOON FUCK SOON LETS DO THIS HIT ME UP


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:26 PM~8443219
> *ok fool im breaking all 68 of them chins you got the fuck off!!!1
> *


OK ONE DAY WHEN YOU COME DOWN FIRST YOU GOT TO SEE JESSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:25 PM~8443209
> *COME ON NOW 661 WHATS THAT
> *


the first 3 numbers of derrolls number!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:25 PM~8443209
> *COME ON NOW 661 WHATS THAT
> *


YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKIN BOUT, SAME PERSON WHO I GOT THAT* FACTORY 4.3 V6 LANDAU *FROM-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPS!!! I DID IT AGAIN :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKIN BOUT, SAME PERSON WHO I GOT THAT* FACTORY 4.3 V6 LANDAU *FROM-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPS!!! I DID IT AGAIN :0
> [/b]


GET OFF HERE NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:27 PM~8443234
> *OK  ONE DAY WHEN YOU COME DOWN FIRST YOU GOT TO SEE JESSE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is she your lady now or what!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> AS SOON AS YOU FINISH MY 63 OVER THERE I'LL BE READY TO BANG-OOOOOPS!!!! DID I JUST LET THAT OUT :0 AND DONT GO CALLIN 661 ASKING QUESTIONS
> [/b]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:27 PM~8443235
> *the first 3 numbers of derrolls number!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MY NICCA ANGEL BOY KNOWS WHATS CRACCIN


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:28 PM~8443244
> *is she your lady now or what!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


NOPE :angry:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:29 PM~8443252
> *NOPE  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 10:27 PM~8443228
> *BRAND NEW NICCA NO RECYCLED AND I OWN IT :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


SHOW UP STOP TALKING SHIT ITS ONLY MONEY GET SOME AND BUT ANOTHER CAR FROM YOU NO IM NOT GOING 2 SAY :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: MY NICCA ANGEL BOY KNOWS WHATS CRACCIN
> [/b]


MY NUMBER STARTS WITH 661 ALL SO


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:28 PM~8443241
> *GET OFF HERE NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> *


 :no: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:27 PM~8443229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SOON FUCK SOON LETS DO THIS  HIT ME UP
> *


*PICK YOUR POISON SINGLE OR DOUBLE*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> :no:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR A FOO


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:30 PM~8443261
> *MY NUMBER STARTS WITH 661 ALL SO
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:30 PM~8443261
> *MY NUMBER STARTS WITH 661 ALL SO
> *


YOUR ALSO 6 FEET TALL WITH DINOSAUR ARMS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:57 PM~8442935
> *man a cheerleader ? im done with lay it low they should name this shit cheerleader low . com because they have more cheerleaders then low riders  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know what i mean
thats why i dont like to get in this shit now


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 10:27 PM~8443235
> *the first 3 numbers of derrolls number!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 626


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> YOUR ALSO 6 FEET TALL WITH DINOSAUR ARMS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ho dam he said you got t_rex arms!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2007, 10:32 PM~8443273
> *:biggrin:
> you know what i mean
> thats why i dont like to get in this shit now
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:32 PM~8443274
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: 626
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:32 PM~8443280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ho dam he said you got t_rex arms!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:32 PM~8443274
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: 626
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> YOUR ALSO 6 FEET TALL WITH DINOSAUR ARMS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:30 PM~8443258
> *SHOW UP STOP TALKING SHIT ITS ONLY MONEY GET SOME AND BUT ANOTHER CAR FROM YOU NO IM NOT GOING 2 SAY :0
> *


*ITS FUNNY THAT YOU TALK ABOUT MONEY BUT DONT HAVE A CAR TO SHOW 4 IT*


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:11 PM~8443055
> *HAHAHA FUNNY LOOK ON YOUTUBE THE CADDY U GUYS BROUGHT GOT STUCK AT LIKE 65 AND THE MALIBU IS A HOTAIR BALLOON AND IT WAS ONLY DOIN LIKE 50 REAL SHIT THE BUMPER FELL OFF NOT THE BACK ONE BUT THE FRONT ONE.U GUYS LEFT DRAGGING OUT UR BUMPER-FRONT BUMPER..OUR CADDY GOT U GUYS BY SO MUCH WE JUST WANTED TO QUIT ALREADY IT WAS PATHETIC.... :roflmao: SD GOT A REAL MALIBU FOR THAT ASS
> 
> 
> ...


this dick is a joke all that shit this dumb ass is talking with his 6 pumps in his back seat and 20 something battires try again fool


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN LOOK AT WHAT THAT BLACK CADDY IS DOING IS THAT 90 INCHES ??











WOW LOOK AT THAT CUTLASS........... NICE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 31 2007, 10:33 PM~8443290
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:00 PM~8442960
> *no kikouno knows he is a sd cheerleader  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


go to sleep darrel :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 31 2007, 11:34 PM~8443298
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN LOOK AT WHAT THAT BLACK CADDY IS DOING IS THAT 90 INCHES ??
> 
> 
> ...


KNOW THAT 85


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:33 PM~8443289
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JOEY WHAT THE FUCC IS UP WITH YOU SIGNATURE
*JOEYSHYDRAULICS DOING U FOR 2007* GIVE ME A CALL 818-331-8017 :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 10:33 PM~8443294
> *ITS FUNNY THAT YOU TALK ABOUT MONEY BUT DONT HAVE A CAR TO SHOW 4 IT
> *


YOU DONT NO ME I CAN GIVE YOU A CAR FAT BOY COME GET 1 :0 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 31 2007, 11:34 PM~8443295
> *this dick is a joke all that shit this dumb ass is talking with his 6 pumps in his back seat and 20 something battires try again fool
> *


wtf for realz


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

OK 85 THEN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> JOEY WHAT THE FUCC IS UP WITH YOU SIGNATURE
> *JOEYSHYDRAULICS DOING U FOR 2007* GIVE ME A CALL 818-331-8017 :nicoderm:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 31 2007, 11:34 PM~8443298
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN LOOK AT WHAT THAT BLACK CADDY IS DOING IS THAT 90 INCHES ??
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 11:33 PM~8443294
> *ITS FUNNY THAT YOU TALK ABOUT MONEY BUT DONT HAVE A CAR TO SHOW 4 IT
> *


DENA :0 I GUESS THEY HAVENT SEEN YOUR FLEET OF HOPPERS, HATE TO SAY IT, THEY BETTER BE CAREFUL


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:35 PM~8443309
> *YOU DONT NO ME I CAN GIVE YOU A CAR FAT BOY COME GET 1  :0  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


*WHAT YOU GOT TAKING DONATIONS* :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIKOUNO_@Jul 31 2007, 10:35 PM~8443302
> *go to  sleep darrel  :biggrin:
> *


I CANT YOU MAKE ME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

SAN DIEGO.. YALL NEED TO COME TO L.A. ONE TIME.. BUT COME DEEP THOUGH CAUSE LA BE HAVING SOME SHIT FO YA... STRAIT GAME SAID THEY COMIN TO LA.. AINT SEEM EM SINCE..


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> :0 I GUESS THEY HAVENT SEEN YOUR FLEET OF  HOPPERS, HATE TO SAY IT, THEY BETTER BE CAREFUL
> [/b]


HE DOES NOT NO HE IS STILL LATE IN THE GAME :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

THA MALIBU IS SINGLE PUMP AND 14 BATTERIES... NEW OWNER DUHH....


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:39 PM~8443341
> *HE DOES NOT NO HE IS STILL LATE IN THE GAME  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 10:36 PM~8443310
> *wtf for realz
> *


yeah ill build a throw away car just to shut this fool up :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW WERE THE CROWD'S SHOW AFTER HOP IS GONNA BE ON SATURDAY??


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 31 2007, 11:40 PM~8443344
> *yeah  ill build a throw away car just to shut this fool up :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:41 PM~8443353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 31 2007, 10:40 PM~8443344
> *yeah  ill build a throw away car just to shut this fool up :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:39 PM~8443342
> *THA MALIBU IS SINGLE PUMP AND 14 BATTERIES... NEW OWNER DUHH....
> *


wow 14 batt in a single :0


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:39 PM~8443342
> *THA MALIBU IS SINGLE PUMP AND 14 BATTERIES... NEW OWNER DUHH....
> *


COME TO L.A IT SEEMS AS THOUGH LA BEEN DOIN SOME TRAVELIN LATELY..SAN BERNADINO , TUSTIN , SAN DIEGO , WASHINGTON , VEGAS , TEXAS , OKLAHOMA , AND ETC.....

CAN YALL START COMIN TO THE FOUNDATION OF LOWRIDING.... WOULD BE NICE TO GET A OUTTA TOWNER CAR ON WESTERN 1 TIME


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 31 2007, 10:42 PM~8443366
> *wow 14 batt in a single :0
> *


YOU ONLY NEAD 10 BUT IF YOUR GOING 2 HIDE A PUMP WHY NOT 14 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

BIG BOI WHEN YOU WANT 2 HOPP?


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

y is this dumb ass all of a sudden talking shit how come he wasent talking shit when we went to sd to the lowrider show . i heard he was trying to get that junk ready and was still a no show


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:46 PM~8443392
> *BIG BOI WHEN YOU WANT 2 HOPP?
> *


*MANN I AINT GOT NO MONEY 4 A CAR WAS HOPEING 4 THE DONATION SOON* :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:44 PM~8443376
> *YOU ONLY NEAD 10 BUT IF YOUR GOING 2 HIDE A PUMP WHY NOT 14  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah they doing it


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 31 2007, 10:47 PM~8443399
> *y is this dumb ass all of a sudden talking shit how come he wasent talking shit when we went to sd to the lowrider show . i heard he was trying to get that junk ready and was still a no show
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 10:49 PM~8443411
> *MANN I AINT GOT NO MONEY 4 A CAR WAS HOPEING 4 THE DONATION SOON :biggrin:
> *


FUCKING CHEERLEADER IM GOING 2 DONAT YOU A BRAW :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:50 PM~8443415
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:52 PM~8443436
> *FUCKING CHEERLEADER IM GOING 2 DONAT YOU A BRAW  :0
> *


*THE ONLY THING IM GOING TO BE CHEERING IS I BROKE YOU AND YOUR FEELINGS OFF!!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 10:53 PM~8443440
> *
> *


BIG TOY WILL NOT GET LOST 4 SHIT POSTING OLD PIC AND TALKING OLD SHIT FROM 2005 MAN MAKES ME WANT 2 NO DO HE HAVE FRIENDS :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:53 PM~8443440
> *
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 10:55 PM~8443460
> *THE ONLY THING IM GOING TO CHEERING IS I BROKE YOU AND YOUR FEELINGS OFF
> *


OK GET LOST NOW EVERY 1 SEE YOUR OLD ASS CAR OK DAM :loco: :loco:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jul 31 2007, 11:57 PM~8443472
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 11:57 PM~8443470
> *BIG TOY WILL NOT GET LOST 4 SHIT POSTING OLD PIC AND TALKING OLD SHIT FROM 2005 MAN MAKES ME WANT 2 NO DO HE HAVE FRIENDS  :biggrin:
> *


*AS LONG AS I GOT YOU FOR A PEN PAL I WILL CONSIDER YOU MY BEST ONE*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 11:00 PM~8443486
> *AS LONG AS I GOT YOU FOR A PEN PAL I WILL CONSIDER YOU MY BEST ONE
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*YOU SEE WHAT YOU DID YOU SCARED SD OFF LAY IT LOW *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

HEHE


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 11:03 PM~8443501
> *YOU SEE WHAT YOU DID YOU SCARED SD OFF LAY IT LOW
> *


there bark was bigger than there bite


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:03 PM~8443503
> *HEHE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I THINK WE LOST BIG TOU WHAT YOU THINK? I HOPE SO :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 12:05 AM~8443513
> *there bark was bigger than there bite
> *


YES IT WAS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 12:06 AM~8443516
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I THINK WE LOST BIG TOU WHAT YOU THINK? I HOPE SO :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 31 2007, 11:05 PM~8443513
> *there bark was bigger than there bite
> *


OK SO SOME 1 DOES NO THIS GUY BIG BOY ? CAN YOU TALK 2 YOUR FRIEND SO HE CAN GET OF D&J NUTS :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 12:06 AM~8443516
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I THINK WE LOST BIG TOU WHAT YOU THINK? I HOPE SO :worship:  :worship:
> *


 A BIG DEE YOU SCARED SD OFF


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

WERE THEY GO


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 12:08 AM~8443528
> *OK SO SOME 1 DOES NO THIS GUY BIG BOY ? CAN YOU TALK 2 YOUR FRIEND SO HE CAN GET OF D&J NUTS  :0
> *


D&D DISPOSAL IM CUMMIN :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:10 PM~8443535
> *A BIG DEE YOU SCARED SD OFF
> *


NO THEY JUST WANTED 2 TALK SHIT AND POST UP CHIPPERS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:10 PM~8443539
> *WERE THEY GO
> *


back to the drawing board


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 12:05 AM~8443513
> *there bark was bigger than there bite
> *


WHAT DO YOU EXPECT FROM CHIHUAHUAS


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS IS ON THE 5TH AND THE CROWD PICNIC IS ON THE FOURTH


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 12:11 AM~8443545
> *D&D DISPOSAL IM CUMMIN  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 12:11 AM~8443545
> *D&D DISPOSAL IM CUMMIN  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:12 PM~8443552
> *WHAT DO YOU EXPECT FROM CHIHUAHUAS
> *


with no teeth


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 12:12 AM~8443555
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jul 31 2007, 11:11 PM~8443545
> *D&D DISPOSAL IM CUMMIN  :thumbsup:
> *


MAN I THOUGHT YOU GOT LOST SHIT FAT BOY GO 2 BEAD :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 12:13 AM~8443559
> *with no teeth
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND A LIMP


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 31 2007, 11:12 PM~8443553
> *HEY THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS IS ON THE 5TH AND THE CROWD PICNIC IS ON THE FOURTH
> *


 :yes: :yes: SO YOU GIRLS HAVE TIME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 12:15 AM~8443573
> *:yes:  :yes: SO YOU GIRLS HAVE TIME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 12:15 AM~8443573
> *:yes:  :yes: SO YOU GIRLS HAVE TIME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO SO YOU GUYS CAN COME DOWN AND STILL GO TO THE NATIONALS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 31 2007, 11:16 PM~8443575
> *NO SO YOU GUYS CAN COME DOWN AND STILL  GO TO THE NATIONALS
> *


OK NICE GUY I LIKE YOU ? YOU DID NOT TALK SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:12 AM~8443554
> *:0  :0
> *


JOJO YOUR A POST WHORE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 31 2007, 11:16 PM~8443575
> *NO SO YOU GUYS CAN COME DOWN AND STILL  GO TO THE NATIONALS
> *


u grils have fun and play with yourself's


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:18 PM~8443583
> *JOJO YOUR A POST WHORE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jul 31 2007, 11:19 PM~8443592
> *u grils have fun and play with yourself's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 1 2007, 12:18 AM~8443583
> *JOJO YOUR A POST WHORE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 12:19 AM~8443592
> *u grils have fun and play with yourself's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 12:18 AM~8443582
> *OK NICE GUY I LIKE YOU ? YOU DID NOT TALK SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


HEY MAN I GOT NOTHING AGAINST U BUT RESPECT I SEEN YOU PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE TRUUCHA VIDEOS SO DON'T START ACTING STUPID WITH ME JUST CUZ I WANNA MAKE THAT SHOW MORE INTRESTING PLUS ITS ON MY B-DAY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 1 2007, 12:22 AM~8443602
> *HEY MAN I GOT NOTHING AGAINST U BUT RESPECT I SEEN YOU PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE TRUUCHA VIDEOS SO DON'T START ACTING STUPID WITH ME JUST CUZ I WANNA MAKE THAT SHOW MORE INTRESTING PLUS ITS ON MY B-DAY
> *


dont start crying now :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: o happy b day


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

i'am out :wave: :wave:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:25 AM~8443612
> *dont start crying now :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: o happy b day
> *


THANKS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 12:26 AM~8443619
> *i'am out :wave:  :wave:
> *


me to :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:27 AM~8443627
> *me to :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ME THREE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:54 PM~8442903
> *3 HITS 2 DO 86" STUCK GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WE DO 97" at ez home boy you late in the game and at costa mesa we hit 88" and they gave us 85  :thumbsdown:
> *


come down and find out what it does... that 97 aint shit ill tell u that... and i got money my shit wont get stuck...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 12:05 AM~8443000
> *oh yeah the night you guys got broke off :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:10 PM~8442564
> *UHOH
> 
> 
> ...


is this wringling brothers or what this shit is not about hopping thats some circus shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 10:39 PM~8442768
> *HOW HIGH LIKE 60 INCH
> *


IT GOT STUCK AT 77 THEN HIT BACK BUMPER THEN THEY GAVE HIM 87 SOME BULL SHIT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:27 PM~8443234
> *OK  ONE DAY WHEN YOU COME DOWN FIRST YOU GOT TO SEE JESSE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THIS FOOL DONT WANT NONE HE WAS SUPPOSE TO BE HERE MONDAY HE DIDNT KNOW I KNEW THAT BUT I WAS READY AND HE DIDNT SHOW UP


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: MY NICCA ANGEL BOY KNOWS WHATS CRACCIN
> [/b]


DONT FUCK WITH HIM HES A CHIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:26 PM~8443223
> *HTE REGAL STAYS READY AND IT WILL ALYWAYS BE SINGLE PUMP....AND ALL POWER
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :nono:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 31 2007, 11:34 PM~8443298
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN LOOK AT WHAT THAT BLACK CADDY IS DOING IS THAT 90 INCHES ??
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THE BACK TIRES ON THAT CUTTY THEY ALMOST FLAT OHWEEEEEE SUPER LOADED


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:25 PM~8443612
> *dont start crying now :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: o happy b day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> JOEY WHAT THE FUCC IS UP WITH YOU SIGNATURE
> *JOEYSHYDRAULICS DOING U FOR 2007* GIVE ME A CALL 818-331-8017 :nicoderm:
> [/b]


YOU SHOULD KNOW YOURE ALWAYS OVER THERE PROBABLY DOING IT CAUSE YOURE THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS NOTICE THAT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 1 2007, 12:22 AM~8443602
> *HEY MAN I GOT NOTHING AGAINST U BUT RESPECT I SEEN YOU PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE TRUUCHA VIDEOS SO DON'T START ACTING STUPID WITH ME JUST CUZ I WANNA MAKE THAT SHOW MORE INTRESTING PLUS ITS ON MY B-DAY
> *


ITS YOUR PARTY YOU COULD CRY IF YOU WANT TO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 1 2007, 07:21 AM~8445006
> *ITS YOUR PARTY YOU COULD CRY IF YOU WANT TO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2007, 09:54 AM~8445820
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 12:21 AM~8443601
> *IM OUT  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAS UP DENA4LIFE I SEE U :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2007, 08:10 AM~8444943
> *:0  :0
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :nono:
> *


WAS UP HAPPY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

sd is chippin these days


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

CANT FUK WIT MY SINGLE PUMP!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*HEY KILLER IS STILL ALIVE*


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 02:33 PM~8448163
> *HEY KILLER IS STILL ALIVE
> *


YUP AND READY TO KILL!!!


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:11 PM~8443057
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  that aint even an sd car fuckin cheer rodds
> *











this is the same malibu as couple years ago still servin everyones ass


























you member


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:11 PM~8443057
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  that aint even an sd car fuckin cheer rodds
> *











this is the same malibu as couple years ago still servin everyones ass


























you member


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@Aug 1 2007, 04:59 PM~8448990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPP FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

chillaxin jus showin these fools alil background on the bu plus you know they scaryasses aint gonna show up to sd there gonna come out with a bullshit excuse talking about oh my pussy hirts


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CALIIMAGE_NC (Aug 2, 2007)

NONE OF YOUR JUNKYARD HOPPERS COULD EVER COMPARE TO CALI IMAGE 
MONEY POWER RESPECT CALI IMAGE CC


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIIMAGE_NC_@Aug 1 2007, 05:26 PM~8449675
> *NONE OF YOUR JUNKYARD HOPPERS COULD EVER COMPARE TO CALI IMAGE
> MONEY POWER RESPECT  CALI IMAGE CC
> *


WHAT YOU GOT????


----------



## CALIIMAGE_NC (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 1 2007, 05:38 PM~8449745
> *WHAT YOU GOT????
> *


CALI IMAGE DON'T BIULD JUNK ALL WE HAVE IS 58-64 IMPALA RAGTOPS 
CHUMP


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIIMAGE_NC_@Aug 1 2007, 05:40 PM~8449759
> *CALI IMAGE DON'T BIULD JUNK ALL WE HAVE IS 58-64 IMPALA RAGTOPS
> CHUMP
> *



bring the hoppers to sd....


----------



## CALIIMAGE_NC (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 1 2007, 05:45 PM~8449797
> *bring the hoppers to sd....
> *


IM GOING TO TELL YOU THIS ONCE MORE CHUMP CALI IMAGE DON'T BUILD SHITTY HOPPERS WE BUILD SHOW CARS COMPREHEND 
MONEY POWER RESPECT CALI IMAGE CC


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIIMAGE_NC_@Aug 1 2007, 05:52 PM~8449836
> *IM GOING TO TELL YOU THIS ONCE MORE CHUMP CALI IMAGE DON'T BUILD SHITTY HOPPERS WE BUILD SHOW CARS COMPREHEND
> MONEY POWER RESPECT CALI IMAGE CC
> *


dont make that an excuse build something that hops and bring it already...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is an interesting topic but isn't SD south of LA, so shouldn't it be bring it up here???


----------



## CALIIMAGE_NC (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 1 2007, 05:55 PM~8449854
> *dont make that an excuse build something that hops and bring it already...
> *


WHY DON'T U QUIT BUILDING YOUR JUNK SHITTY HOPPERS AND BUILD YOURSELF A RAGTOP IMPALA AND JOIN OUR RIDERHOOD MONEY POWER RESPECT CALI IMAGE PM MR SHADES HE MIGHT LET U START A CHAPTER IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIIMAGE_NC_@Aug 1 2007, 06:57 PM~8449865
> *WHY DON'T U QUIT BUILDING YOUR JUNK SHITTY HOPPERS AND BUILD YOURSELF A RAGTOP IMPALA AND JOIN OUR RIDERHOOD MONEY POWER RESPECT CALI IMAGE PM MR SHADES HE MIGHT LET U START A CHAPTER IN SAN DIEGO
> *



THEY DON'T UNDERSTAND THE ELITE CALI IMAGE CC.
IF IT AINT RAG OR IMPALA WE AINT ROLLING IT. 
MR SHADES SET THE BAR TO THE TOP


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

PUT IT DOWN CALI IMAGE...........MR. SHADES, HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET THIS. I GOT SOMETHING FOR THESE CATS.


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

EXACTLY, MR SHADES, JUST LIKE WE SPOKE, WE AINT HOPPIN NO ROBOT WARS, WE ONLY HOPPIN RAG IMPALAS, 2 -3 LICKS, BACK BUMPER AND QUIET, NO LOUD RATTLING PARKING LIGHT FALLING OUT BULLSHIT. WE SET THE STANDARD THE IMAGE!!! CALI IMAGE Y QUE??


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

POST PICS OF THESE CLEAN RAGTOP HOPPERS!!


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Aug 1 2007, 07:34 PM~8450092
> *POST PICS OF THESE CLEAN RAGTOP HOPPERS!!
> *



RIGHT NOW THE GAME IS TO SELL NOT TO TELL. WHEN MR SHADES GIVES US THE GREEN LIGHT WE WILL OVERCOME LOWRIDING BELIEVE IT HOMEBOY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WHO THE FUCK ARE THESE CLOWNS STFU AND PULL UP DONT BE ALL UP IN THIS SHIT YAPPIN FOOL


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Aug 1 2007, 05:35 PM~8450102
> *RIGHT NOW THE GAME IS TO SELL NOT TO TELL. WHEN MR SHADES GIVES US THE GREEN LIGHT WE WILL OVERCOME LOWRIDING BELIEVE IT HOMEBOY
> *


overcome deez nutzz chippers there are alot of rags out there
but mine hopps the rags u talk about are the ones your wearing
:roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

big toy whats up fat boy do you have a car ? or are you going 2 cheerlead :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

man i will brake you fools of with my g body


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

juncklistics in the house whats up girl :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 1 2007, 06:50 PM~8450715
> *man i will brake you fools of with my g body
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: suck me slow ass hole :0


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 09:48 PM~8442363
> *i seen that black caddy working plenty of times.i was just talkin to him on the enternet all i got to say about that caddy from sd klique is
> WORKING
> AND ITS NO JOKE
> ...


bring that caddy 2 la i got a regal for that caddy come 2 locos 4 life in la


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 01:33 PM~8448163
> *HEY KILLER IS STILL ALIVE
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 07:48 PM~8450686
> *big toy whats up fat boy do you have a car ? or are you going 2 cheerlead  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*wut up my nicca coming soon*


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 07:50 PM~8450717
> *juncklistics in the house whats up girl :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up pink lips


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 1 2007, 06:52 PM~8450733
> *bring that caddy 2 la i got a regal for that caddy come 2 locos 4 life in la
> *


4 what so d&j&j can hopp them ? you only do 85" :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 06:54 PM~8450762
> *4 what so d&j&j can hopp them ? you only do 85"  :0
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 1 2007, 06:53 PM~8450751
> *whats up pink lips
> *


WHATS UP YOUNG SHE J :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Aug 1 2007, 06:35 PM~8450102
> *RIGHT NOW THE GAME IS TO SELL NOT TO TELL. WHEN MR SHADES GIVES US THE GREEN LIGHT WE WILL OVERCOME LOWRIDING BELIEVE IT HOMEBOY
> *


*ILL TAKE A BEAN PIE!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 06:53 PM~8450745
> *wut up my nicca coming soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 06:56 PM~8450785
> *ILL TAKE A BEAN PIE!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 06:55 PM~8450768
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 06:59 PM~8450812
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :buttkick: busted


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 1 2007, 06:07 PM~8450343
> *WHO  THE  FUCK ARE  THESE CLOWNS  STFU  AND  PULL  UP  DONT BE  ALL UP  IN THIS  SHIT YAPPIN  FOOL
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:00 PM~8450825
> *:buttkick: busted
> *


FUCK YOU FAT BOY :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 07:01 PM~8450836
> *FUCK YOU FAT BOY  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


eat cheese


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:02 PM~8450855
> *eat cheese
> *


NO YOU GO EAT ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 07:03 PM~8450868
> *NO YOU GO EAT ASS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


suck a dogs dick


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*RATS AND SALADS * :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:04 PM~8450886
> *suck a dogs dick
> *


DONT 4 GET THAT YOUR CAR IS AT MY HOUSE BITCH AND I WILL JUNCK THE 2 OF THEM :0


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 07:50 PM~8450717
> *juncklistics in the house whats up girl :wave:  :wave:
> *


pink lips i will break you off be ready 4 nationals in bakersfield


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 07:05 PM~8450887
> *RATS AND SALADS  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 07:07 PM~8450924
> *DONT 4 GET THAT YOUR CAR IS AT MY HOUSE BITCH AND I WILL JUNCK  THE 2 OF THEM  :0
> *


its 3 cars idiot and thats the best shit you have on your lot
:0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 1 2007, 07:08 PM~8450931
> *pink lips i will break you off be ready 4 nationals in bakersfield
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 84" 85" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 1 2007, 07:08 PM~8450931
> *pink lips i will break you off be ready 4 nationals in bakersfield
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:08 PM~8450945
> *its 3 cars idiot and thats the best shit you have on your lot
> :0
> *


OYEA THE OTHER JUNCK I 4 GOT :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 08:09 PM~8450960
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: 84" 85"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


bring yo montecarlo 55 inches


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 1 2007, 07:11 PM~8450986
> *bring yo montecarlo 55 inches
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BRING YOUR ASS :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 07:10 PM~8450977
> *OYEA THE OTHER JUNCK I 4 GOT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yarrameen


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:14 PM~8451024
> *:biggrin: yarrameen
> *


DO YOU SEE SHARIE TALKING SHIT :werd:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 07:15 PM~8451043
> *DO YOU SEE SHARIE TALKING SHIT  :werd:
> *


yeah homeboy


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

619 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 07:20 PM~8451095
> *619  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sd said chippin is in this year


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

BEACHCITY WHATS UP :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Aug 1 2007, 07:24 PM~8451151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


75" SO WHAT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Aug 1 2007, 07:24 PM~8451151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY BAD LOOK CLOSE 70" :thumbsdown:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Aug 1 2007, 07:24 PM~8451151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rolfmao: :rolfmao: :rolfmao:
what year is that everybody doing 90plus


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:27 PM~8451212
> *:rolfmao: :rolfmao: :rolfmao:
> what year is that everybody doing 90plus
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SO IS U GUYS COMING DOWN ON SATURDAY OR NOT?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

CHROME-N-PAINT :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:27 PM~8451212
> *:rolfmao: :rolfmao: :rolfmao:
> what year is that everybody doing 90plus
> *


GOOD OL MISTER X :uh: LETS SEE YOUR 90


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 1 2007, 07:35 PM~8451330
> *SO IS U GUYS COMING DOWN ON SATURDAY OR NOT?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 08:36 PM~8451353
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM QUE LA CHINGADA PUES


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:36 PM~8451350
> *GOOD OL MISTER X :uh:  LETS SEE YOUR 90
> *


come on down big chippa


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:37 PM~8451366
> *come on down big chippa
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:37 PM~8451366
> *come on down big chippa
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GET RIGHT FIRST :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:39 PM~8451394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GET RIGHT FIRST :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:39 PM~8451394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GET RIGHT FIRST :uh:
> *


it right fool and i aint talking about a hardtop either


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:37 PM~8451366
> *come on down big chippa
> *


SEEMS LIKE EVERYTHING THAT ENDS WITH X IS GENERIC


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:41 PM~8451412
> *it right fool and i aint talking about a hardtop either
> *


WHAT YOU GOT A RAG ? :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:41 PM~8451418
> *SEEMS LIKE EVERYTHING THAT ENDS WITH X IS GENERIC
> *


like your x lady :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:41 PM~8451418
> *SEEMS LIKE EVERYTHING THAT ENDS WITH X IS GENERIC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:41 PM~8451412
> *it right fool and i aint talking about a hardtop either
> *


GOTTA HARDTOP THAT WILL PUT YOU TO SLEEP,LIKE A STRAY DOG AT THE POUND. I GOTTA DROP HOPPER IN THE WORKS, BUT YOU CANT SEE THE HTP.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 07:42 PM~8451429
> *WHAT YOU GOT A RAG ? :0
> *


perhaps :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:42 PM~8451432
> *like your x lady  :0
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:43 PM~8451440
> *GOTTA HARDTOP THAT WILL PUT YOU TO SLEEP,LIKE A STRAY DOG AT THE POUND. I GOTTA DROP HOPPER IN THE WORKS, BUT YOU CANT SEE THE HTP.
> *


listen on my 4th car in the last year or so youve been through how paint jobs :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:43 PM~8451440
> *GOTTA HARDTOP THAT WILL PUT YOU TO SLEEP,LIKE A STRAY DOG AT THE POUND. I GOTTA DROP HOPPER IN THE WORKS, BUT YOU CANT SEE THE HTP.
> *


CAN I GET SOME I HAVE A HARDTOP 63 WHATS UP :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:43 PM~8451442
> *perhaps  :biggrin:
> *


*WOW I NEED AN ENCYCLOPEDIA IN THIS BITCH*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:42 PM~8451432
> *like your x lady  :0
> *


NO MORE LIKE A XXTRA LARGE BELLY :0 
I DROPPED MY X , SHE WASNT X ITING ANY MORE,YOUR LOSS :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:45 PM~8451461
> *listen on my 4th car in the last year or so youve been through how paint jobs :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:45 PM~8451461
> *listen on my 4th car in the last year or so youve been through how paint jobs :roflmao:
> *


YOU AINT SEEN SHIT MISTER BELLY


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:46 PM~8451475
> *NO MORE LIKE A XXTRA LARGE BELLY :0
> I DROPPED MY X , SHE WASNT X ITING ANY MORE,YOUR LOSS :0
> *


are you still a part time life guard with that straw hat


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 08:45 PM~8451472
> *CAN I GET SOME I HAVE A HARDTOP 63 WHATS UP :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


IN HIBERNATION OR WHAT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:47 PM~8451494
> *YOU AINT SEEN SHIT  MISTER BELLY
> *


i know cause you never bring shit out
your like mother goose just tell stories 
no action


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:48 PM~8451498
> *are you still a part time life guard with that straw hat
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:48 PM~8451498
> *are you still a part time life guard with that straw hat
> *


YOU LOVE OUR STYLE THATS WHY YOU LOVED THAT HAT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:49 PM~8451516
> *i know cause you never bring shit out
> your like mother goose just tell stories
> no action
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 07:45 PM~8451473
> *WOW I NEED AN ENCYCLOPEDIA IN THIS BITCH
> *


nah you need a car


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

hmmmmm


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:49 PM~8451516
> *i know cause you never bring shit out
> your like mother goose just tell stories
> no action
> *


*I LOVE HER STORIES*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:50 PM~8451523
> *YOU LOVE OUR STYLE THATS WHY YOU LOVED THAT HAT
> *


yeah i want to blaze it with big foot


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:49 PM~8451510
> *IN HIBERNATION OR WHAT
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:49 PM~8451510
> *IN HIBERNATION OR WHAT
> *


COME DOWN AND SEE :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:50 PM~8451531
> *nah you need a car
> *


*COMING SOON AND I DONT HAVE TO BARROW MY OWN CAR!!!!*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:49 PM~8451516
> *i know cause you never bring shit out
> your like mother goose just tell stories
> no action
> *


ALL YOU KNOW IS MOTHER GOOSE THOUGH
IM READY MAKE THAT DRIVE IF YOU REALLY GOT THE BALLS AND$$$$$$$$$$

YOU KNOW BETTER :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Aug 1 2007, 07:51 PM~8451537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 07:53 PM~8451565
> *COMING SOON AND I DONT HAVE TO BARROW MY OWN CAR!!!!
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 07:53 PM~8451565
> *COMING SOON AND I DONT HAVE TO BARROW MY OWN CAR!!!!
> *


i know i know your the man


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 08:53 PM~8451562
> *COME DOWN AND SEE  :wave:  :wave:
> *


BRING IT UP HERE IF IT ISNT THAT FUTURISTIC SHIT YOU ALWAYS ON
64 WAITING


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 07:53 PM~8451567
> *:0
> ALL YOU KNOW IS MOTHER GOOSE THOUGH
> IM READY MAKE THAT DRIVE IF YOU REALLY GOT THE BALLS AND$$$$$$$$$$
> ...


i dont have money like you richie rich with the same car going on 
5 years


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:55 PM~8451589
> *i know i know your the man
> *


BUT YOU STILL HAVE A CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:56 PM~8451604
> *i dont have money like you richie rich with the same car going on
> 5 years
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:55 PM~8451589
> *i know i know your the man
> *


*NOPE NOT THE MAN IM ON A MISSION*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 07:58 PM~8451629
> *NOPE NOT THE MAN IM ON A MISSION
> *


naw your on a good one :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

daryyl im going to break u off homeboy!! :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:56 PM~8451604
> *i dont have money like you richie rich with the same car going on
> 5 years
> *


 :uh: YOU BOUGHT THE WRONG INFO.HAD IT 13 MONTHS NOW KEEP TRYING.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 07:59 PM~8451641
> *naw your on a good one  :roflmao:
> *


NO CAR POSTING SHIT ASS FAT BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 08:57 PM~8451622
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS SO FUNNY :angry:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:59 PM~8451641
> *naw your on a good one  :roflmao:
> *


*NEVER DONT GET HIGH ON MY OWN SUPPLY!!!1*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 08:00 PM~8451660
> *NO CAR POSTING SHIT ASS FAT BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2007, 07:59 PM~8451645
> *daryyl im going to break u off homeboy!! :0  :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


FUCK OFF FUN BOY YOU DONT HAVE A CAR ? GO HANG OUT WITH BIG TOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 09:00 PM~8451651
> *:uh:  YOU BOUGHT THE WRONG INFO.HAD IT 13 MONTHS NOW KEEP TRYING.
> *


even i know that :biggrin: 


i seen both 64's at the shop last year like almost next to each other at the shop,

so it aint the same 64...:nono:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 08:01 PM~8451667
> *WHATS SO FUNNY :angry:
> *


WHATS FUNNY IS THAT YOU TALK SHIT AND COME 2 LA AND CHIP :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:03 PM~8451696
> *even i know that  :biggrin:
> i seen both 64's at the shop last year like almost next to each other at the shop,
> 
> ...


FUCKING CHEERLEADER SUCK A DICK :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:04 PM~8451707
> *WHATS FUNNY IS THAT YOU TALK SHIT AND COME 2 LA AND CHIP :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DID ONCE WHAT YOU DO DAILY, YALL BULLSHIT CANT FUCK WIT THIS HIGH POWERED BIG BOY SHIT AND IF SO LETS SEE IT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MISTER X :uh: 
















































:0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 08:06 PM~8451736
> *I DID ONCE WHAT YOU DO DAILY, YALL BULLSHIT CANT FUCK WIT THIS HIGH POWERED BIG BOY SHIT AND IF SO LETS SEE IT.
> *


MAN YOU GOT BROKE OF BY LA LONG BEACH SANT ANA AND AZ IN 1 DAY ? AND YOU DID NOT COME BACK :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

LATER FELLAS YOU GUYS SURE ARE FUNNY :uh:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 08:08 PM~8451751
> *MISTER X :uh:
> :0
> *


 :worship: your my hopping hero


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 08:02 PM~8451685
> *FUCK OFF FUN BOY YOU DONT HAVE A CAR ? GO HANG OUT WITH BIG TOY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey darryl remember for years u were hitting 37 inches and u thought u were the man!!! :0 :0 now u think u somebody with somebody elses car!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:09 PM~8451768
> *MAN YOU GOT BROKE OF BY LA LONG BEACH  SANT ANA AND AZ IN 1 DAY ? AND YOU DID NOT COME BACK  :0
> *


BRO YOU HAD A PRIMERD LEADED BUCKET, THATS ALL YOUR GOOD FOR :0 
WITH STICKERS ON THE SHIT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 08:10 PM~8451769
> *LATER FELLAS YOU GUYS SURE ARE FUNNY :uh:
> *


THATS WHAT SHE SAID AND SHE STILL GAVE ME HEAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

CALI IMAGE GONNA SERV SUM FOOLS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 09:10 PM~8451769
> *LATER FELLAS YOU GUYS SURE ARE FUNNY :uh:
> *


*WHAT HAPPEN CANT HANG WITH THE SECRATERIES*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 08:11 PM~8451786
> *THATS WHAT SHE SAID AND SHE STILL GAVE ME HEAD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 09:11 PM~8451778
> *:worship: your my hopping hero
> *


I KNOW DOG AT LEAST YOUR MAN ENOUGH TO SAY IT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Aug 1 2007, 08:12 PM~8451791
> *CALI IMAGE GONNA SERV SUM FOOLS
> *


can you serve me first :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:11 PM~8451786
> *THATS WHAT SHE SAID AND SHE STILL GAVE ME HEAD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHE WOULDA GAVE IT TO WHO EVER HAD A 20 PIECE


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Aug 1 2007, 09:12 PM~8451791
> *CALI IMAGE GONNA SERV SUM FOOLS
> *


*THE NATION OF ISLAM IS IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: servent of christ, BIGKILLA503, SacTownzFinest, mister x, BigBoi 1, d1ulove2h8, richie562, Big Rich, MR.559, impalabuilder.com, ALL EYES ON ME, FRESNO'S EUROLAC


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 08:14 PM~8451817
> *THE NATION OF ISLAM IS IN THE HOUSE
> *


asa lama lakem


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 08:11 PM~8451785
> *BRO YOU HAD A PRIMERD LEADED BUCKET, THATS ALL YOUR GOOD FOR :0
> WITH STICKERS ON THE SHIT
> *


 DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD :biggrin:


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 10:13 PM~8451809
> *can you serve me first :wave:
> *


WOULD YOU LIKE A FULL PLATE OF BACK BUMPER FROM A FOE RAG?? I CAN SERV THAT UP QUICK CALI IMAGE STYLE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:05 PM~8451718
> *FUCKING CHEERLEADER SUCK A DICK  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


um no,


im jost stating what i know....

if you call that being a cheerleader then i think you need to return to school





i think i hear the bell for ya to get on to class....


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2007, 08:14 PM~8451816
> *SHE WOULDA GAVE IT TO WHO EVER HAD A 20 PIECE
> *


MAN YOU A JACK ASS WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Aug 1 2007, 08:17 PM~8451857
> *WOULD YOU LIKE A FULL PLATE OF BACK BUMPER FROM A FOE RAG?? I CAN SERV THAT UP QUICK CALI IMAGE STYLE
> *


blah blah blah chipppppppers


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8451867
> *um no,
> im jost stating what i know....
> 
> ...


dont get your panties in a bunch lil girl


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:19 PM~8451871
> *MAN YOU A JACK ASS WHAT THE FUCK
> *


YOU RESEMBLE ONE


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Aug 1 2007, 09:17 PM~8451857
> *WOULD YOU LIKE A FULL PLATE OF BACK BUMPER FROM A FOE RAG?? I CAN SERV THAT UP QUICK CALI IMAGE STYLE
> *


*NO HE DONT NEED A FULL PLATE HES ON A DIET*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8451867
> *um no,
> im jost stating what i know....
> 
> ...


STATING YOU SOUND LIKE A POLICE FUCKING SNICH :thumbsdown:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 09:20 PM~8451888
> *dont get your panties in a bunch lil girl
> *


lol i seen you in here watchin big homie,you know i aint no girl,

and aint nothin gettin in a bunch....

just gotta say what i know and make sure i stand my ground when i need too... :biggrin: 



see you in portland big homie..


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 08:20 PM~8451888
> *dont get your panties in a bunch lil girl
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:21 PM~8451903
> *STATING YOU SOUND LIKE A POLICE FUCKING SNICH  :thumbsdown:
> *


*GGGGGGG GAY UNIT*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:21 PM~8451903
> *STATING YOU SOUND LIKE A POLICE FUCKING SNICH  :thumbsdown:
> *


i aint no snitch,


so learn to spell stupid..

and i cant help that i know more than you do,im from the nw and so i gotta support the nw..plain and simple....


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:21 PM~8451906
> *lol i seen you in here watchin big homie,you know i aint no girl,
> 
> and aint nothin gettin in a bunch....
> ...


ARE YOU GOING 2 CALL THE POLICE WHEN BIG RICH SHOWS UP :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:21 PM~8451906
> *lol i seen you in here watchin big homie,you know i aint no girl,
> 
> and aint nothin gettin in a bunch....
> ...


you serious

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:23 PM~8451926
> *ARE YOU GOING 2 CALL THE POLICE WHEN BIG RICH SHOWS UP  :0
> *


NOPE IMA SHAKE HIS HAND  


I AINT A PUNK THAT HAS TO CALL THE POLICE,

I AINT YOU....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 08:23 PM~8451926
> *ARE YOU GOING 2 CALL THE POLICE WHEN BIG RICH SHOWS UP  :0
> *


ill be at our picnic,on sunday at griffith park


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:23 PM~8451924
> *i aint no snitch,
> so learn to spell stupid..
> 
> ...


OK I FUCKED UP BUT YOU STILL THE POLICE SNITCH BOY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 09:25 PM~8451940
> *ill be at our picnic,on sunday at griffith park
> *


WELL BEST OF LUCK WITH IT.....


IT WAS COOL MEETIN YA LAST YEAR THOUGH...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:25 PM~8451950
> *WELL BEST OF LUCK WITH IT.....
> IT WAS COOL MEETIN YA LAST YEAR THOUGH...
> *


ARE YOU A GIRL OR WHAT ? COOL MEETING YOU LAST YEAR WHAT THE FUCK :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:24 PM~8451937
> *NOPE IMA SHAKE HIS HAND
> I AINT A PUNK THAT HAS TO CALL THE POLICE,
> 
> ...


I NO YOU A SNITCH :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 08:23 PM~8451920
> *GGGGGGG GAY UNIT
> *


YES HE IS :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:25 PM~8451945
> *OK I FUCKED UP BUT YOU STILL THE POLICE SNITCH BOY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK IM JUST LAUGHIN THAT YOU TALKIN LIKE YOU KNOW ME,

YOU DONT SO YA NEED TO STOP TALKIN OUT YA ASS... :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:30 PM~8451979
> *ARE YOU A GIRL OR WHAT ? COOL MEETING YOU LAST YEAR WHAT THE FUCK  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


no i just thought it was cool to meet one of the members of majesitcs,and the fact that i got to see a car i thought i wouldnt see in person..


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:36 PM~8452031
> *OK IM JUST LAUGHIN THAT YOU TALKIN LIKE YOU KNOW ME,
> 
> YOU DONT SO YA NEED TO STOP TALKIN OUT YA ASS... :uh:
> *


I DONT NO YOU BUT I NO YOU THE LAYITLOW POLICE MAN BUY THE WAY YOU POST :0 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:38 PM~8452049
> *I DONT NO YOU BUT I NO YOU THE LAYITLOW POLICE MAN BUY THE WAY YOU POST :0  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


lol whatever,


i just state what i know,and since you dont know me dont speak on me..


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:38 PM~8452046
> *no i just thought it was cool to meet one of the members of majesitcs,and the fact that i got to see a car i thought i wouldnt see in person..
> *


MAN STOP YOU SOUND LIKE A BITCH DO YOU WANT 2 BE WITH BIG RICH OR WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*one time* :machinegun:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:39 PM~8452064
> *lol whatever,
> i just state what i know,and since you dont know me dont speak on me..
> *


STATE THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 08:40 PM~8452081
> *one time :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:40 PM~8452078
> *MAN STOP YOU SOUND LIKE A BITCH DO YOU WANT 2 BE WITH BIG RICH OR WHAT? :biggrin:
> *


hell no.....





it would be cool to pick his brain on some ideas i have though,see what he thinks...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 08:42 PM~8452113
> *hell no.....
> it would be cool to pick his brain on some ideas i have though,see what he thinks...
> *


MAN WHAT THE FUCK PM BIG RICH AND SUCK HIS DICK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 1 2007, 08:17 PM~8451062
> *yeah homeboy
> *


MIKE D IMA BUST YO ASS 2 AND AFTER I BUST YO ASS WE GONNA SMOKE A BLUNT AND WATCH PINK LIPS DRAG HIS LEG LIKE SHOCKER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 1 2007, 08:46 PM~8452161
> *MIKE D IMA BUST YO ASS 2  AND AFTER I BUST YO ASS WE GONNA SMOKE A BLUNT AND WATCH PINK LIPS DRAG HIS LEG LIKE SHOCKER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


FUCK OF FUCK BOY THIS TOPIC IS 4 MEN NOT GIRLS LIKE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 1 2007, 10:42 PM~8452113
> *hell no.....
> it would be cool to pick his brain on some ideas i have though,see what he thinks...
> *


MR. SHADES SAID YOU GIVE BRAINS. WHY YOU WANNA PICK EM?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 1 2007, 08:49 PM~8452190
> *MR. SHADES SAID YOU GIVE BRAINS. WHY YOU WANNA PICK EM?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 1 2007, 09:49 PM~8452190
> *MR. SHADES SAID YOU GIVE BRAINS. WHY YOU WANNA PICK EM?
> *


*watch out this gay is a kickboxer *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 08:50 PM~8452207
> *watch out this gay is a kickboxer
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:51 PM~8452217
> *:0
> :0
> *


whats up chiping d whats going on in here :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:54 PM~8452243
> *whats up chiping d whats going on in here :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:55 PM~8452249
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 08:44 PM~8452131
> *MAN WHAT THE FUCK PM BIG RICH AND SUCK HIS DICK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF D

LET HIM SUCK YOURS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*wheres austin kutcher sd just got punked*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 09:56 PM~8452262
> *WTF D
> 
> LET HIM SUCK YOURS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 08:56 PM~8452262
> *WTF D
> 
> LET HIM SUCK YOURS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:
> *


HE LIKES YOU NOT ME JUST TAKE A LOOK AT HIS POST :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 08:57 PM~8452269
> *wheres austin kutcher sd just got punked
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

THIS IS FOR HOPPERS ONLY THAT WHAT TO HOP SD WERE IS SD AT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

D&JJ HYDRAULICS IS TAKING OVER THE HOP GAME  :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:03 PM~8452349
> *THIS FOR HOPPERS ONLY THAT WHAT TO HOP SD WERE IS SD AT
> *


 :uh: QUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE!!! I NO UNNERTAN USAY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:03 PM~8452349
> *THIS FOR HOPPERS ONLY THAT WHAT TO HOP SD WERE IS SD AT
> *


OK WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SPANGLISH OR WHAT :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> :uh: QUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE!!! I NO UNNERTAN USAY
> [/b]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:04 PM~8452361
> *<span style='color:green'>TACKING THE GAME OVER :dunno:*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:04 PM~8452361
> *D&JJ HYDRAULICS IS TACKING OVER THE HOP GAME  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*pass me 2 tacos with the beens and nopales* :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> A DARELL, R YOU TACKING THE GAME OVER :dunno:
> [/b]


THE NEW TEAM DJ&J


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 09:10 PM~8452425
> *pass me 2 tacos with the beens and nopales :nicoderm:
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:10 PM~8452428
> *THE NEW TEAM DJ&J
> *


i gotta see this :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 10:11 PM~8452439
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *


*nicca im hungry*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 1 2007, 09:11 PM~8452446
> *nicca im hungry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:03 PM~8452349
> *THIS IS FOR HOPPERS ONLY THAT WHAT TO HOP SD WERE IS SD AT
> *


SPELL CHECK :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 09:11 PM~8452442
> *i gotta see this :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 09:13 PM~8452475
> *SPELL CHECK :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:uh:  :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 10:13 PM~8452475
> *SPELL CHECK :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:15 PM~8452494
> *:uh:    :biggrin:
> *


IS YOUR LITTLE DAUGHTER TYPING FOR YOU BIGS?????????


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 10:16 PM~8452506
> *:biggrin:
> IS YOUR LITTLE DAUGHTER TYPING FOR YOU BIGS?????????
> *


YA


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 09:16 PM~8452506
> *:biggrin:
> IS YOUR LITTLE DAUGHTER TYPING FOR YOU BIGS?????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 10:16 PM~8452506
> *:biggrin:
> IS YOUR LITTLE DAUGHTER TYPING FOR YOU BIGS?????????
> *


RICH GET A CAR SO WE CAN HOP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 1 2007, 10:13 PM~8452475
> *SPELL CHECK :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

popcorn anyone! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:18 PM~8452526
> *RICH GET A CAR SO WE CAN HOP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:19 PM~8452541
> *popcorn anyone! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

this topic should be re named to what happend to the guys with the black cadi from sd klique


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 10:21 PM~8452568
> *this topic should be re named to what happend to the guys with the black cadi from sd klique
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 10:20 PM~8452560
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 09:21 PM~8452568
> *this topic should be re named to what happend to the guys with the black cadi from sd klique
> *


I CAN LET YOU NO THEIR hno: hno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:22 PM~8452580
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:24 PM~8452592
> *I CAN LET YOU NO THEIR  hno:  hno:
> *


the air from there chest deflated


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

get um jojo!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT FUCK THIS TOPIC SD RAN OUT LIKE THE PUMPS IN THEIR CARS ALL 6 OF THE PUMPS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 1 2007, 10:27 PM~8452638
> *get um jojo!
> *


YA :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 09:26 PM~8452625
> *the air from there chest deflated
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:28 PM~8452646
> *IM OUT FUCK THIS TOPIC SD RAN OUT LIKE THE PUMPS IN THEIR CARS ALL 6 OF THE PUMPS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'am out 2 :wave:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

it looks like sd has a bunch of stuck shit? :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 1 2007, 10:33 PM~8452682
> *it looks like sd has a bunch of stuck shit? :uh:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

SO DARRYL YOU (TACKING)WTF ) OVER JOEY STICK TO YOUR HAPPY FACES JUST DONT TYPE NO MORE PLZ


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 06:48 AM~8454330
> *SO  DARRYL  YOU  (TACKING)WTF ) OVER  JOEY STICK TO  YOUR  HAPPY FACES  JUST  DONT TYPE  NO MORE  PLZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:04 PM~8452361
> *D&JJ HYDRAULICS IS TAKING OVER THE HOP GAME  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you gotta beat me b4 you take over cause im the man locos fo life is taking everything down in the hop game we been took over the game :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 09:40 PM~8452078
> *MAN STOP YOU SOUND LIKE A BITCH DO YOU WANT 2 BE WITH BIG RICH OR WHAT? :biggrin:
> *


HE GOT A CRUSH ON BIG RICH :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 1 2007, 08:46 PM~8452161
> *MIKE D IMA BUST YO ASS 2  AND AFTER I BUST YO ASS WE GONNA SMOKE A BLUNT AND WATCH PINK LIPS DRAG HIS LEG LIKE SHOCKER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 07:48 AM~8454330
> *SO  DARRYL  YOU  (TACKING)WTF ) OVER  JOEY STICK TO  YOUR  HAPPY FACES  JUST  DONT TYPE  NO MORE  PLZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:04 PM~8452361
> *D&JJ HYDRAULICS IS TACKING OVER THE HOP GAME  :biggrin:
> *


DO YOU KNOW HOW 2 SPELL


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

we be rollin clean hopers murals candied out rides bring down your street hoppers trusty whatever your name is post your model car hoppers you got too cali image from chitown what kind of shit is that wannabe cali boys


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> WE ARE GONNA LOSE THIS WEEKEND BUT WE WILL TRY THE NEXT WEEKEND ONE DAY WE MIGHT DO THE INCHES LIKE LOCOS 4 LIFE :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:  :biggrin:
> [/quote/]  thats how you feel joey


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

oh my, you scared them off


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

that caddy only does like 70's getting stuck they talk big shit in san bernandino but in costa mesa they were quiet what happen I wouldn't even waste my batteries on that car.I give way more respect to chippn D then those guys


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

KING OF AZ!!!,Aug 2 2007, 04:33 PM~8458671]
that caddy only does like 70's getting stuck they talk big shit in san bernandino but in costa mesa they were quiet what happen I wouldn't even waste my batteries on that car.I give way more respect to chippn D then those guys
[/quote] :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 1 2007, 10:21 PM~8452568
> *this topic should be re named to what happend to the guys with the black cadi from sd klique
> *


YOU GOT SERVED ALREADY WHY YOU TALKING... YOU AND DARRYL DID... NEXT UP TODD... AND WE GOT SOMETHING FOR HIM....


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 2 2007, 04:33 PM~8458671
> *that caddy only does like 70's getting stuck they talk big shit in san bernandino but in costa mesa they were quiet what happen I wouldn't even waste my batteries on that car.I give way more respect to chippn D then those guys
> *


WHY YOU HATING JUST LIKE THE REST ARE... IF YOU BIG TIME WHY DONT YOU COME TO SD SATURDAY SO WE CAN SHOW YOU A BIG SUPRISE... BETTER MAKE SURE THAT 61 IS WORKING AND IN THE TRIPLE DIGITS... TRUST ME IM NOT GETTING STUCK...


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 1 2007, 10:29 PM~8452652
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WHY DONT U GIVE SANTA ANA BACK THERE CAR AND BRING YOUR SHIT... THE CADI IS WAITING...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

come to az!!!....muthafuckas travel out of your town...do something...why does my boy got to go see you???yall aint shit!!!....havent done shit,and talking big game!!!


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 2 2007, 04:33 PM~8458671
> *that caddy only does like 70's getting stuck they talk big shit in san bernandino but in costa mesa they were quiet what happen I wouldn't even waste my batteries on that car.I give way more respect to chippn D then those guys
> *


 OH YEAH BRING THAT 64 CAUSE YOU GOT LUCKY WE LEFT SAN BERNANDINO EARLY... COME TO SD SATURDAY AND WILL FOLLOW YOU BACK TO LA ON SUNDAY FOR SOME MORE FUN... ASK BIG BIRD IF THE THE CADI IS WORKING HE'LL TELL U... START WITH 64 END 61....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 2 2007, 07:55 PM~8459938
> *OH YEAH BRING THAT 64 CAUSE YOU GOT LUCKY WE LEFT SAN BERNANDINO EARLY...    COME TO SD SATURDAY AND WILL FOLLOW YOU BACK TO LA ON SUNDAY FOR SOME MORE FUN...  ASK BIG BIRD IF THE  THE CADI IS WORKING HE'LL TELL U...  START WITH 64 END 61....
> *


TODD HERE READIN...SAID TAKE YOUR SHIT TO SAN MATEO IN YOUR OWN STATE....PUT A FRONT BUMPER,CHROME YOUR UNDIES...MAKE IT LOOK DECENT AT LEAST....SEE IF YOU HAVE THE BALLS TO PULL UP,NOT LIKE IN COSTA MESA,YALL DIDNT WANT NONE..


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 2 2007, 07:59 PM~8459978
> *TODD HERE READIN...SAID TAKE YOUR SHIT TO SAN MATEO IN YOUR OWN STATE....PUT A FRONT BUMPER,CHROME YOUR UNDIES...MAKE IT LOOK DECENT AT LEAST....SEE IF YOU HAVE THE BALLS TO PULL UP,NOT LIKE IN COSTA MESA,YALL DIDNT WANT NONE..
> *



WHAT CANT COME TO SD OR WHAT???? YOU DRIVE TO OREGON TO GET SERVED YOU CANT COME TO SD????


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 2 2007, 08:00 PM~8459996
> *WHAT CANT COME TO SD OR WHAT????  YOU DRIVE TO OREGON TO GET SERVED YOU CANT COME TO SD????
> *


(TODD)...SAYING TO GET A LITTLE POT GOING IN YOUR BROKE ASS TOWN...CHIP IN AND GET A TRAILER AND DO A LIL TRAVEL...YOU BUNCH OF BROKE FUCKERS!!BETTER YET,GET ANOTHER POT GOING AND GET A REAL CAR ,NOT NO HOOPDEVILLE(HOOPTIE-DEVILLE)....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ALSO BRING A REAL DOUBLE PUMP.....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 2 2007, 09:05 PM~8460032
> *(TODD)...SAYING TO GET A LITTLE POT GOING IN YOUR BROKE ASS TOWN...CHIP IN AND GET A TRAILER AND DO A LIL TRAVEL...YOU BUNCH OF BROKE FUCKERS!!BETTER YET,GET ANOTHER POT GOING AND GET A REAL CAR ,NOT NO HOOPDEVILLE(HOOPTIE-DEVILLE)....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 2 2007, 08:05 PM~8460032
> *(TODD)...SAYING TO GET A LITTLE POT GOING IN YOUR BROKE ASS TOWN...CHIP IN AND GET A TRAILER AND DO A LIL TRAVEL...YOU BUNCH OF BROKE FUCKERS!!BETTER YET,GET ANOTHER POT GOING AND GET A REAL CAR ,NOT NO HOOPDEVILLE(HOOPTIE-DEVILLE)....
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT THE TRAILER WE GOT A TOW TRUCK THATS NO BIGGIE... JAJAJA HOOPDEVILLE WHY YOU HATING CAUSE ITS DOING IT IN 3.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 2 2007, 08:07 PM~8460050
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT THE TRAILER WE GOT A TOW TRUCK THATS NO BIGGIE...  JAJAJA  HOOPDEVILLE WHY YOU HATING CAUSE ITS DOING IT IN 3.....
> *


(TODD)...FURTHER MORE IF I LIVED IN SD,I WOULD BE EMBARRASED!! YOU GUYS TRYING TO BRING SD BACK ON THE MAP WITH THAT PILE OF SHIT!!!(A BEAT DOWN CAR W/4 GATES TO THE NOSE...(NO RESPECT)


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 2 2007, 09:10 PM~8460074
> *(TODD)...FURTHER MORE IF I LIVED IN SD,I WOULD BE EMBARRASED!! YOU GUYS TRYING TO BRING SD BACK ON THE MAP WITH THAT PILE OF SHIT!!!(A BEAT DOWN CAR W/4 GATES TO THE NOSE...(NO RESPECT)
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> (TODD)...FURTHER MORE IF I LIVED IN SD,I WOULD BE EMBARRASED!! YOU GUYS TRYING TO BRING SD BACK ON THE MAP WITH THAT PILE OF SHIT!!!(A BEAT DOWN CAR W/4 GATES TO THE NOSE...(NO RESPECT)
> [/quote
> 
> GET YOUR INFO RIGHT... ITS 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT AND I COULD PROVE IT....
> AND NO PISTON LIKE THAT 61... 2 REGULAR PUMPS WITH NO HELP LIKE YOU GUYS....


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 2 2007, 07:59 PM~8459978
> *TODD HERE READIN...SAID TAKE YOUR SHIT TO SAN MATEO IN YOUR OWN STATE....PUT A FRONT BUMPER,CHROME YOUR UNDIES...MAKE IT LOOK DECENT AT LEAST....SEE IF YOU HAVE THE BALLS TO PULL UP,NOT LIKE IN COSTA MESA,YALL DIDNT WANT NONE..
> *


IF I WANTED A SHOW CAR I WOULD BUILD ONE... I WANT INCHES SO WE BUILD ONE FOR INCHES ALRIGHT... AND THIS IS BACKYARD SHIT NO SHOP..... NEVER SEEN THE SHOP AND NEVER WILL...


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 2 2007, 07:48 PM~8459880
> *WHY YOU HATING JUST LIKE THE REST ARE...    IF YOU BIG TIME WHY DONT YOU COME TO SD SATURDAY SO WE CAN SHOW YOU A BIG SUPRISE...  BETTER MAKE SURE THAT 61 IS WORKING AND IN THE TRIPLE DIGITS...  TRUST ME IM NOT GETTING STUCK...
> *


*MAN LIKE I SAID BEFORE THE MONEY IS IN BAKERSFIELD ITS ONLY 3 HOURS AWAY 1K AND RING..*


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 31 2007, 10:08 PM~8442552
> *40"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WITH 4 PUMPS  :0
> *


2 pumps street car... not like that led sled of a caprice thats not even yours... my shit drives, lay, and plays....


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 2 2007, 09:40 PM~8461102
> *IF I WANTED A SHOW CAR I WOULD BUILD ONE...  I WANT INCHES SO WE BUILD ONE FOR INCHES ALRIGHT...  AND THIS IS BACKYARD SHIT NO  SHOP.....  NEVER SEEN THE SHOP AND NEVER WILL...
> *












JOIN THE CLUB WITH HAPPY DARRYL AND MANY MORE!!!! YOU DONT GET MORE POINTS IF YOU BUILD IT IN THE BACKYARD. IT JUST MEANS YOU CANT AFFORD A SHOP TO TOUCH YOUR CAR!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdee619 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 2 2007, 10:21 PM~8461411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can afford it thats no problem... people that pay just dont know there shit so go ahead bring it down will be happy to help you out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 2 2007, 10:29 PM~8461486
> *i can afford it thats no problem...  people that pay just dont know there shit so go ahead bring it down will be happy to help you out  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THANKS BUT NO THANKS COMING SOON. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*REDS IS CALLING EVERYBODY OUT WITH AN EL CAMINO*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave: *JOEY*


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 2 2007, 10:01 PM~8461248
> *MAN LIKE I SAID BEFORE THE MONEY IS IN BAKERSFIELD ITS ONLY 3 HOURS AWAY 1K AND RING..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 2 2007, 10:47 PM~8461614
> *:wave: JOEY
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 2 2007, 06:53 PM~8459920
> *come to az!!!....muthafuckas travel out of your town...do something...why does my boy got to go see you???yall aint shit!!!....havent done shit,and talking big game!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 2 2007, 11:07 PM~8461730
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


me too
:wave: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2007, 12:34 AM~8461880
> *me too
> :wave:  :wave:  :buttkick:
> *


was up trouble :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 2 2007, 11:38 PM~8461899
> *was up trouble :biggrin:
> *


waz up fool
just looking at this funny shit


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 2 2007, 11:40 PM~8461909
> *waz up fool
> just looking at this funny shit
> *


DONT BE STARTING TROUBLE FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 2 2007, 11:47 PM~8461947
> *DONT BE STARTING TROUBLE FUCKER  :biggrin:
> *


Y NOT FOO LET DO THIS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 2 2007, 11:47 PM~8461947
> *DONT BE STARTING TROUBLE FUCKER  :biggrin:
> *


Y NOT FOO HIS CALLING OUT NAMES :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 2 2007, 10:51 PM~8461967
> *Y NOT FOO LET DO THIS
> *


wasapening


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 2 2007, 11:52 PM~8461977
> *wasapening
> *


NOT MUCH JUST HERE READY TO HOP :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 2 2007, 10:54 PM~8461987
> *NOT MUCH JUST HERE READY TO HOP  :biggrin:
> *


dammit


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 2 2007, 11:51 PM~8461967
> *Y NOT FOO LET DO THIS
> *


I SMELL A ROAD TRIP


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@Aug 2 2007, 12:37 PM~8457282
> *we be rollin clean hopers murals candied out rides bring down your street hoppers trusty whatever your name is post your model car hoppers you got too cali image from chitown what kind of shit is that wannabe cali boys
> 
> 
> ...


39" on the gas fuck that shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 2 2007, 09:04 PM~8461279
> *2 pumps street car...  not like that led sled of a caprice thats not even yours...  my shit drives, lay, and plays....
> *


2 pumps in the trunck and 4 in the car :0 and the caprice is a shop car if you must no . and all your car does do is play because 75 stuck is playing :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdee619_@Aug 2 2007, 06:51 PM~8459898
> *WHY DONT U GIVE SANTA ANA BACK THERE CAR AND BRING YOUR SHIT... THE CADI IS WAITING...
> *


what 4 all of mike d cars are at my house or jessie house and if you want some of my car come 2 la :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 3 2007, 08:43 AM~8463805
> *what 4 all of mike d cars are at my house or jessie house and if you want some of my car come 2 la  :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 3 2007, 09:43 AM~8463805
> *what 4 all of mike d cars are at my house or jessie house and if you want some of my car come 2 la  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 3 2007, 09:45 AM~8463822
> *:yessad:
> *


 SD = :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 2 2007, 09:21 PM~8461411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU HAVE A BACK YARD ? BECAUSE YOU STILL DONT HAVE A CAR AND I CAN AFFORD A SHOP CAN YOU ? NO BECAUSE YOU DONT NO SHIT ABOUT CARS AND YOU DONT HAVE CASH :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 3 2007, 08:48 AM~8463844
> *DO YOU HAVE A BACK YARD ? BECAUSE YOU STILL DONT HAVE A CAR AND I CAN AFFORD A SHOP CAN YOU ? NO BECAUSE YOU DONT NO SHIT ABOUT CARS AND YOU DONT HAVE CASH  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 2 2007, 09:36 PM~8461548
> *REDS IS CALLING EVERYBODY OUT WITH AN EL CAMINO
> *


SO YOU REDS OR ARE YOU A CHEERLEADER ?LET REDS CALL OUT ALL THE HOPPERS NOT YOU FAT BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 3 2007, 09:52 AM~8463873
> *SO YOU REDS OR ARE YOU A CHEERLEADER ?LET REDS CALL OUT ALL THE HOPPERS NOT YOU FAT BOY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 3 2007, 09:52 AM~8463873
> *SO YOU REDS OR ARE YOU A CHEERLEADER ?LET REDS CALL OUT ALL THE HOPPERS NOT YOU FAT BOY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck all these hating fools if they really want some theyll call some one and find were we at so till then if they dont pull up fuckem talking shit in here makes them happy they are fake hoppers


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 3 2007, 09:57 AM~8463908
> *fuck all these hating fools if they really want some theyll call some one and find were we at so till then if they dont pull up fuckem talking shit in here makes them happy they  are fake hoppers
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x15,000,000


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 3 2007, 08:31 AM~8463735
> *39" on the gas fuck that shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: pink lips


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 3 2007, 08:57 AM~8463908
> *fuck all these hating fools if they really want some theyll call some one and find were we at so till then if they dont pull up fuckem talking shit in here makes them happy they  are fake hoppers
> *


thats palabra!!!!chuuuch


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 3 2007, 02:18 PM~8465773
> *thats palabra!!!!chuuuch
> *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 3 2007, 09:52 AM~8463873
> *SO YOU REDS OR ARE YOU A CHEERLEADER ?LET REDS CALL OUT ALL THE HOPPERS NOT YOU FAT BOY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*HEY IF YOU CANT BEAT THAT CAR YOU DOING BAD BUT I KNOW YOU CANT CUZZ YOU WERE WOLFING ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT A BRINGING A TREY AND NEVER MADE IT!!!!!!*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

A DERROLL WHO IS THIS CLOWN


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*CHECK IT OUT CLOWNS YOU GUYS ARE FULL OF SHIT I HOPE YOU GAYS ARE BRAINSTORMING SOME NEW IDEAS CUZZ WHEM MY CARS COME OUT DOIN THE MOST THIS IS WAT IM GONNA SEE* :tears: :tears:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 3 2007, 07:16 PM~8467641
> *A DERROLL WHO IS THIS CLOWN
> *


*IM HIS WORST NIGHMARE AND SOON TO BE YOURS *:0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 3 2007, 09:57 AM~8463908
> *fuck all these hating fools if they really want some theyll call some one and find were we at so till then if they dont pull up fuckem talking shit in here makes them happy they  are fake hoppers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*HEY YUCKMOUTH WHERE U AT DIDNT YOU HAVE A CONCERT ON LAYITLOW* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 3 2007, 07:14 PM~8467627
> *he dose have a tray its in my back yard geting ready </span> :biggrin:*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 3 2007, 07:23 PM~8467698
> *IM HIS WORST NIGHMARE AND SOON TO BE YOURS :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 3 2007, 07:20 PM~8467675
> *CHECK IT OUT CLOWNS YOU GUYS ARE FULL OF SHIT I HOPE YOU GAYS ARE BRAINSTORMING SOME NEW IDEAS CUZZ WHEM MY CARS COME OUT DOIN THE MOST THIS IS WAT IM GONNA SEE :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2007, 09:48 PM~8468456
> *YOU MUST HAVE USED HIS <span style=\'color:red\'>TRAY AS A DOG FEEDER*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 3 2007, 07:23 PM~8467698
> *so your saying your my babymomma???? hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 3 2007, 07:20 PM~8467675
> * dee dee dee*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 3 2007, 11:05 PM~8468767
> *  dee dee dee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

sideliners are always a trip


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 2 2007, 10:36 PM~8461548
> *REDS IS CALLING EVERYBODY OUT WITH AN EL CAMINO
> *


View My Video

:0 :0 :0 

ON LOW VOLTS, OLD MOTORS, AND 3 MONTH OLD BLACK COILS...............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

OH....AND I AINT CHEERLEADING..............I WAS ON THE SWITCH........


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2007, 12:02 AM~8468994
> *OH....AND I AINT CHEERLEADING..............I WAS ON THE SWITCH........
> *


 :thumbsup: *GOOD LOKING OUT JUST TRYING SPREAD THE WORD*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2007, 12:02 AM~8468994
> *OH....AND I AINT CHEERLEADING..............I WAS ON THE SWITCH........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 3 2007, 11:00 PM~8468756
> *YES I AM YOUR BABYS DADDY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 4 2007, 12:31 AM~8469077
> *:thumbsup: a look dee dee dee thats cheerleading!!!!!!!! :buttkick:*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 3 2007, 11:34 PM~8469087
> *a look dee dee dee thats cheerleading!!!!!!!! :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 4 2007, 12:33 AM~8469085
> *YES I AM YOUR BABYS DADDY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :loco: :loco:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 3 2007, 11:05 PM~8468767
> *APT</span> BUS*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 4 2007, 12:34 AM~8469087
> *CHEER ON DEE DEE DEE DEEZZZZZZ NUTTTTTZZZZZZ*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 4 2007, 12:42 AM~8469112
> *CHEER ON DEE DEE DEE DEEZZZZZZ NUTTTTTZZZZZZ
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

* MYSTER X * :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 3 2007, 11:49 PM~8469129
> * MYSTER X  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 3 2007, 07:16 PM~8467641
> *A DERROLL WHO IS THIS CLOWN
> *


THIS HIS NEW NUT RIDER IN SPANISH HIS CAMOTON :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2007, 09:49 PM~8468458
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BIG TOY IS A STALKER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 3 2007, 11:52 PM~8468963
> *View My Video
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> ...


10 LICKS TO THE BUMPER WILL SEE AT THE NATIONALS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 4 2007, 10:37 AM~8470469
> *BIG TOY IS A STALKER
> *


*IM STALKING MY FIRST VICTUM IM GOING TO START FROM THE TOP!!!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 4 2007, 10:36 AM~8470463
> *COULDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 4 2007, 01:53 PM~8471242
> *10 LICKS TO THE BUMPER WILL SEE AT THE NATIONALS
> *


point is it got there..... :0 :0 NOT STUCK!!!

I AINT ARGUING THIS SHIT WITH YOU..............IT AINT MY CAR.................LIKE I SAID B4.......I JUST HIT THE SWITCH.............


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*SD WHAT HAPPEN NO PICS OF THE TRIPLE DIGITS OR WERE YOU GAYS TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 10:58 PM~8442944
> *C KIKOUNO KNOWS ABOUT THAT CADDY TOO AND HE SAID 90+
> UHOH 3 LICKS TOO..... :guns:
> *












dont look over 90" :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:0 Check it out....Todd and the Street Life Crew just broke off the purple Caprice from Klique....and know they're lookin to break you off next! Where you at??? :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 5 2007, 09:29 PM~8480194
> *:0 Check it out....Todd and the Street Life Crew just broke off the purple Caprice from Klique....and know they're lookin to break you off next! Where you at??? :0
> *


of course he did that caprice only does 70, but i know that fool with the caprice didnt back down :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*WHERE YOU AT CHIPPEN D*


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

HMMMMM


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*THIS TOPIC IS GAY YOU GUYS WERE TALKING ALL THAT SHIT AND DIDNT NOTHING!!!!!!NEXT TIME KEEP YOUR MOUTHS SHUT!!!!! SD AND CHIPER D SHOULD HOP CUZZ THEY DIDNT DO SHIT*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 6 2007, 08:26 AM~8482940
> *same as you only your really gay and you didnt do shit either cuz you dont have a car fatboy*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 6 2007, 09:43 AM~8483502
> *CHECK THIS OUT NEVER SAID I HAD A CAR ISAID IT WILL B COMING SOON BUT AFTER I SERVE BIG CHIPPER AND SD YOU WILL BE NEXT!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2007, 10:59 AM~8476103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 6 2007, 10:16 AM~8483825
> *CHECK THIS OUT NEVER SAID I HAD A CAR ISAID IT WILL B COMING SOON BUT AFTER I SERVE BIG CHIPPER AND SD YOU WILL BE NEXT!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :uh: hno: hno: and you will get :burn:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 6 2007, 11:44 AM~8484525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :uh:  hno:  hno:  and you will get  :burn:
> *


*I WOULDNT WORRY ABOUT BEING :burn: I GOT FIREEXTIGUESERS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 11:10 PM~8442564
> *UHOH
> 
> 
> ...


remember this day everyone dena kept his ass on the other side of the parking lot... :biggrin: .


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 6 2007, 11:16 AM~8483825
> *CHECK THIS OUT NEVER SAID I HAD A CAR ISAID IT WILL B COMING SOON BUT AFTER I SERVE BIG CHIPPER AND SD YOU WILL BE NEXT!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


well ill be waiting


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2007, 12:52 AM~8468963
> *View My Video
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> ...


team reds 4 life


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 3 2007, 10:31 AM~8463735
> *39" on the gas fuck that shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


watch what car club u talk shit about Gruope will shut that ass down


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 2 2007, 08:53 PM~8459920
> *come to az!!!....muthafuckas travel out of your town...do something...why does my boy got to go see you???yall aint shit!!!....havent done shit,and talking big game!!!
> *


calm down killer enough talk about SD be more specific who your talken bout. what up todd what went down in bakersfield


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

wut up chaio i c all these la fools yappin here is a pic 4 u...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

and a quick three licks too...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 6 2007, 12:05 PM~8484695
> *I WOULDNT WORRY ABOUT BEING  :burn: I GOT FIREEXTIGUESERS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 6 2007, 10:16 AM~8483825
> *CHECK THIS OUT NEVER SAID I HAD A CAR ISAID IT WILL B COMING SOON BUT AFTER I SERVE BIG CHIPPER AND SD YOU WILL BE NEXT!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :nono: :tears: I DON'T THINK SO..... :buttkick:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:0 *HERES 1 4 THE CHIPER!!! *:0


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 5 2007, 09:29 PM~8480194
> *:0 Check it out....Todd and the Street Life Crew just broke off the purple Caprice from Klique....and know they're lookin to break you off next! Where you at??? :0
> *


 OHH NO TODD BETTER HAVE THEM KLEENEX BOXES READY THOSE FOOLS CAN CRY A FUCKEN RIVER. THERE NAMES SAY IT ALL!!!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 6 2007, 12:01 AM~8481504
> *of course he did that caprice only does 70, but i know that fool with the caprice didnt back down  :0
> *


 COME ON FOOL YOU KNOW THEY RUN LIKE HINAS REMEMBER THAT NIGHT IN MORENO VALLEY AFTER THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW WHEN WE CALLED THEM FOOLS OUT EVEN JASON FROM BEACH CITY WAS GOING TO BACK THEM FOOLS UP CAUSE HE WANTED THE PURPLE CUTLASS AND INSTEAD OF FOLLOWING US TO THE SPOT THEY HOPPED ON THE FREEWAY INSTEAD 
AND DID WHAT THEY DO BEST RUN FOREST RUN!!!! I REMEMBER THE FOOL WITH THE CAPRICE WAS GETTING YELD AT BY HIS WIFE " GET IN THE TRUCK KNOW" REMEMBER!!!!
:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 7 2007, 04:58 PM~8496855
> *:0 HERES 1 4 THE CHIPER!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


I WONDER WHO'S CAR THAT USED TO BE????? :0 OHHH THATS RIGHT MINE :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 6 2007, 11:47 AM~8485011
> *watch what car club u talk shit about Gruope will shut that ass down
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: kiss my ass chaio your washed up :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 7 2007, 04:53 PM~8497453
> *I WONDER WHO'S CAR THAT USED TO BE????? :0  OHHH THATS RIGHT MINE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 7 2007, 03:58 PM~8496855
> *:0 HERES 1 4 THE CHIPER!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FAT ASS NICE PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 7 2007, 04:53 PM~8497453
> *I WONDER WHO'S CAR THAT USED TO BE????? :0  OHHH THATS RIGHT MINE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 7 2007, 09:52 PM~8499908
> *THANKS FAT ASS NICE PIC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP PINKLIPS :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 7 2007, 04:31 PM~8497196
> *COME ON FOOL YOU KNOW THEY RUN LIKE HINAS REMEMBER THAT NIGHT IN MORENO VALLEY AFTER THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW WHEN WE CALLED THEM FOOLS OUT EVEN JASON FROM BEACH CITY WAS GOING TO BACK THEM FOOLS UP CAUSE HE WANTED THE PURPLE CUTLASS AND INSTEAD OF FOLLOWING US TO THE SPOT THEY HOPPED ON THE FREEWAY INSTEAD
> AND DID WHAT THEY DO BEST RUN FOREST RUN!!!! I REMEMBER THE FOOL WITH THE CAPRICE WAS GETTING YELD AT BY HIS WIFE " GET IN THE TRUCK KNOW" REMEMBER!!!!
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 7 2007, 08:54 PM~8499942
> *WHATS UP PINKLIPS :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 6 2007, 07:26 AM~8482940
> *THIS TOPIC IS GAY YOU GUYS WERE TALKING ALL THAT SHIT AND DIDNT NOTHING!!!!!!NEXT TIME KEEP YOUR MOUTHS SHUT!!!!! SD AND CHIPER D SHOULD HOP CUZZ THEY DIDNT DO SHIT
> *


YOU HAVE NO CAR SUCK BALLS FAT FUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 6 2007, 08:43 AM~8483502
> *same as you only your really gay and you didnt do shit either cuz you dont have a car fatboy
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2007, 10:59 AM~8476103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats defiently 80+ inches good shit :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Aug 12 2007, 02:03 AM~8533393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHITS GETTING STUCK... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Aug 5 2007, 12:31 AM~8474568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i play


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

